# Oven Canning Dry Goods



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Saw this on another forum, . . . thought I would share.

Oven Canning for Long Term Storage

I can see some serious value to guys like me who have no plans on bugging out, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Saw this on another forum, . . . thought I would share.
> 
> Oven Canning for Long Term Storage
> 
> ...


Good link.

I've been doing this for years. If you get things truly dry it works great for things like fruit, vegetables and mushrooms. These can be added to the pot to absorb moisture when cooked with other ingredients and saves having to boil off water to thicken things.

I think the heating times given might be a bit overkill, as long as cooling makes a good seal, like regular canned goods, you are good to go.

Extended heating may have value for things like flour and grains as it will kill eggs/larva of things like mealy worms.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Excellent link. I'm going to try this method of storing food.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I would be selective about this process. for example, baking soda would no longer be baking soda once it has baked in the oven. I take my pancakes very serious, and I would not want anyone to go into TEOTWAWKI with pancake mix that won't rise.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just a whole lot eazier to go the 02 absorber route .... use a 100CC absorber in each jar .... and the absorber will prevent any insect problems like larva hatch - guaranteed .... you still need to heat the jar - and the jar lids - to get the best seal & sanitize the jars .... no need to heat them in the oven .... or heat them that long & to that temp (200F) ....

use the heat/dry cycle (no water) on your dishwasher .... load up the jars in the racks with the mouth up .... add in the jar lids for heating also .... heat the jars and then fill the jars as they sit in the dishwasher rack ... add the 100cc absorber ... lid and ring the jars closed


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

larvae can also be killed in the freezer. This is what I've been doing with my rice and beans.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

glass jars are an excellent idea if you can afford them. 

I had a bug hatch happen to some pearl barley, but the jar contained the outbreak saving me an expensive purging of my pantry.


----------

